# Turbo Flush(?)



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I have seen and read the good results about the 'turbo flush' attachment for helping clean out the black tank. The question is how does it hook up? It didn't give a good description on the internet. It looks like it is part of the valve and does that mean I need to drop the underbelly covering? That doesn't sound fun!!

Second, how many use it and does it work well?

Third, how long does it take to install?

Any help/advice is appreciated.

azthroop


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not sure what it is, do you have a link?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi
We to are new to the Outback world. We just bought a 2007 23 RS. We are out of a pop-up so a big difference and a lot to learn. I am not sure which route to follow either. I to am looking for the best way to clean tanks and sensors.

WWW.CampingWorld.com has several different types. Flush King is one and Hydroflush with anti siphon, and Drain Master the last.

Some of the replies I never heard of Quickie Flush and Turbo Flush.

Any comments or anyone else with suggestions.

Let me know which way decide>

bp926


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a Tornado flush and a Quickie flush both are made by Camco. The Quickie sprays water out of fixed jets and the Tornado spins when water runs through it as it sprays. James


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I haven't installed one but you have to drop the underbelly. Some have cut a piece out to work on it and then replaced it somehow. Overall install from 1 - 2 hours from what I've heard. I don't have the skills nor the patience to tackle such a job.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The tornado and quickie flush require dropping the belly pan (or cutting through it) and then drilling a hole in and installing the unit into the black tank. It's really not as bad as it sounds, but is definetly better on a new tank.









I have pictures here:Trailer Mods


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I added the Quickie Flush. Very easy. Here are my pictures of the install....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I did the same as above but I went to Lowes and purchased some 3" wide alumimum strips, cut them to fit the sides of the hole, and screwed it back together with selftapping screws.

Like others have said, not really hard to do just take you time and do it right the first time!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have a QuickieFlush on this TT, but didn't have one on our 1st and you could do as we did ..... have your dealer install it (if they are close enough). Cutting into the underbellly and then the tank on our new toy was just a bit too scary







so we decided to pay to have the pro do it!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's not a bad job to install on a used tank, as long as your tank doesn't smell in the trailer it doesn't stick. But I would recommend a dust mask while working down there, not for debris falling in your mouth (although still not a bad idea) but general germs getting inhaled. I've never had stomach cramps so painful in my life. I can only imagine it was from inhaling something while installing our tornado









Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> It's not a bad job to install on a used tank, as long as your tank doesn't smell in the trailer it doesn't stick. But I would recommend a dust mask while working down there, not for debris falling in your mouth (although still not a bad idea) but general germs getting inhaled. I've never had stomach cramps so painful in my life. I can only imagine it was from inhaling something while installing our tornado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been a plumber for over 11 years and I have no idea what your talking about. James


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> I been a plumber for over 11 years and I have no idea what your talking about. James


I can only assume your questioning my stomach cramps after the tornado flush install. Call it a coincidence or dried matter on the tank inhaled as a dust from drilling. Either way I'll stand by my recommendation on a mask for a used tank.

Bill.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, I was being smart. Some people have a hard time with the black water tank and it's likes, but I've seen far worse things. James (I don't get sick because I'm a carrier)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll give the QF two thumbs up
















I drain the black and then hit it again with the QF....you'll be amazed at all the extra stuff that comes out after a normal flush.


----------

